# ice cream churn -other uses?



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

We have an electric ice cream churn. Has a stainless inner bucket with outer slatted wooden bucket. 

My question is - can it be used for something other than just ice cream making? Perhaps yogurt, butter?

Thanks...Kim


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Yogurt needs a constant warm temperature. I have heard of making it in a bowl with a heating pad perhaps you could put one between the bucket and the housing...I'm still too much a novice at butter making to know if the dasher in an ice cream maker would work for that.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

to me i see it as resembling a curd stirrer and plan on working out a way for it to work as one


----------

